# Guardians of the Galaxy:3: Drax-Darsteller droht mit Ausstieg



## AndreLinken (8. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy:3: Drax-Darsteller droht mit Ausstieg* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy:3: Drax-Darsteller droht mit Ausstieg*


----------



## Vibrationz (8. August 2018)

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor diesem Mann!
Er hat mit dieser Aktion ein paar dicke Sympathie-Punkte gewonnen


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. August 2018)

Ob das nun so klappen würde, wie er sich das vorstellt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber allein diese Solidarität ist lobenswert.


----------



## Phone (8. August 2018)

Man sieht ihn doch so oder so nie


----------



## TheSinner (8. August 2018)

Tja, ist und bleibt einfach ein ziemlich anständiger Kerl. Meinen Respekt hatte er sowieso schon, daher: nicht überraschend aber sehr willkommen.


----------



## Pixelblut (8. August 2018)

Loyalität gegenüber einem Kerl der anscheinend vom Gedanken an Sex mit Kindern besessen ist. Hat der überhaupt gelesen was sein Amigo Gunn da geschrieben hatte¿ Die scheinen da echt kaputt zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2018)

Pixelblut schrieb:


> Loyalität gegenüber einem Kerl der anscheinend vom Gedanken an Sex mit Kindern besessen ist. Hat der überhaupt gelesen was sein Amigo Gunn da geschrieben hatte¿ Die scheinen da echt kaputt zu sein.



Und andere solidarisieren sich dafür mit den Nazis die das ausgegraben haben und reiten Ewig auf ganz miese Witze von vor Ewigkeiten drauf rum reiten und tun so als wenn das noch Aktuell wäre
Aber da Christliche Grundwerte nicht im Westen mehr zählen: Sollen wir mal bei dir so schauen was vor 10 Jahren so von dir geben hast? 
Weißt ja, wer Ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein


----------



## linktheminstrel (8. August 2018)

Pixelblut schrieb:


> Loyalität gegenüber einem Kerl der anscheinend vom Gedanken an Sex mit Kindern besessen ist. Hat der überhaupt gelesen was sein Amigo Gunn da geschrieben hatte¿ Die scheinen da echt kaputt zu sein.


Hat er nicht und maße dir bitte nicht an, solche Anschuldigungen zu erheben. Der Post war deftiger, zynischer Humor, alles andere als PC, aber noch lange kein Grund, jemanden rauszuschmeißen oder ihm solche sachen nachzusagen.


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2018)

Pixelblut schrieb:


> Loyalität gegenüber einem Kerl der anscheinend vom Gedanken an Sex mit Kindern besessen ist. Hat der überhaupt gelesen was sein Amigo Gunn da geschrieben hatte¿ Die scheinen da echt kaputt zu sein.


Ich halte den für genauso "vom Gedanken an Sex mit Kindern besessen" wie die South Park Macher für Rassisten und Judenhasser (was deren Figur (!) Cartman ist).


----------



## Kartamus (9. August 2018)

"08.08.2018 um 11:00 Uhr Der Schauspieler Dave Bautista hat nicht nur seinen Unmut über die Entlassung des Regisseurs James Gunn geäußert, sondern sogar drastischere Schritte angedroht. Demnach denkt er ganz konkret über einen Ausstieg bei Guardians of the Galaxy nach, sollte Marvel beziehungsweise Disney nicht das von Gunn bereits verfasste Drehbuch für den dritten Teil verwenden.

Rund um Guardians of the Galaxy kehrt derzeit einfach keine Ruhe mehr ein. Erst feuerte Disney den bisherigen Regisseur James Gunn aufgrund einiger unschöner Tweets aus den Jahren 2008 bis 2011. Danach meldete sich der Cast der Filme zu Wort, um Gunn zu unterstützen, bevor der Drax-Darsteller Dave Bautista heftige Kritik in Richtung Disney abfeuerte. Letzterer denkt sogar über einen noch drastischeren Schritt nach."

Wie immer muss man doppelt und dreifach lesen! Ich dachte immer Redakteure haben studiert und wissen was sie tun? Die Lesbarkeit von Artikeln auf buffed und pcgames ist einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## xaan (9. August 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Wie immer muss man doppelt und dreifach lesen! Ich dachte immer Redakteure haben studiert und wissen was sie tun? Die Lesbarkeit von Artikeln auf buffed und pcgames ist einfach nur schlecht.



Ich hatte jetzt nicht so wirklich Probleme mit der Lesbarkeit. Bevor man an der von dir zitierten Stelle ankommt, hat man auch schon die Überschrift gelesen.
_"Guardians of the Galaxy:3: Drax-Darsteller droht mit Ausstieg"_

Damit kennt man eigentlich schon den gesamten Inhalt der Meldung.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (9. August 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Hat er nicht und maße dir bitte nicht an, solche Anschuldigungen zu erheben. Der Post war deftiger, zynischer Humor, alles andere als PC, aber noch lange kein Grund, jemanden rauszuschmeißen oder ihm solche sachen nachzusagen.



"DER POST" ??? - das waren mindestens 50 Kindessmissbrauch verhamlosende Tweets und keiner davon war lustig( was er übrigens selbst zugegeben hat). Also eine Überbetonung kann man da sicherlich nicht von der Hand weisen.Und seine Nähe zu einem bereits verurteilten Pädophilen auch nicht. 
Gebe Pixelblut vollkommen recht.


----------



## jack08 (10. August 2018)

@Enisra
@linktheminstrel

Übersetzt doch die Tweets und sonstige Pädo-Texte von James Gunn. Veröffentlicht die Texte unter eurem Namen und wartet ab, ob ihr Besuch von Fahndern der Kriminalpolizei bekommt.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2018)

jack08 schrieb:


> @Enisra
> @linktheminstrel
> 
> Übersetzt doch die Tweets und sonstige Pädo-Texte von James Gunn. Veröffentlicht die Texte unter eurem Namen und wartet ab, ob ihr Besuch von Fahndern der Kriminalpolizei bekommt.



ah, der Whataboutism geht wieder los?


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> "DER POST" ??? - das waren mindestens 50 Kindessmissbrauch verhamlosende Tweets und keiner davon war lustig( was er übrigens selbst zugegeben hat). Also eine Überbetonung kann man da sicherlich nicht von der Hand weisen.Und seine Nähe zu einem bereits verurteilten Pädophilen auch nicht.
> Gebe Pixelblut vollkommen recht.


Woanders stand was von ~5 Tweets mit pädophil zuordnbarem Inhalt...

Und wahrscheinlich ist da dieser auch noch mit rein gerechnet ...:  “Video: 100 Pubescent Girls Touch Themselves,” - für die Klick-Ängstlichen: Da singt ein Mädchenchor auf einer großen Bühne öffentlich den Song "I touch myself" von den Divinyls ...

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Leute meinen, Tweets wären etwas, von dem man 1:1 auf die Lebensweise des Aussprechenden schließen könnte. Es gibt soviel Sarkasmus, Ironie, Fake, Prank  etc in der Welt, daß das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist, aus einzelnen Aussagen Derartiges abzuleiten. 
Von Kunst (egal, wie schlecht sie ist (siehe Gunn's "PG Porn")) mal komplett abgesehen - oder meint ihr, Freddie Mercury oder Bob Marley hätten tatsächlich jemanden erschossen und Farin Urlaub wirklich das Nachbarskind gefressen ...? 

(siehe Liedtexte von Bohemian Rhapsody, I shot the Sheriff, Anneliese Schmidt)


----------



## jack08 (11. August 2018)

An Open Secret - Film, 2014

"Der Film zieht seine Wucht daraus, dass er nicht den Skandal hervorkehrt, sondern zeigt, wie Hollywoods perverse Symbiose aus Ruhmsucht und Machtmissbrauch den sexuellen Missbrauch von Kindern normalisiert."

Habt ihr gepennt die letzten Jahre?  Weinstein, Spacey, Allen, Singer ... sind nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Gunns "harmlose Witze" würden mit Sicherheit gut auf Rikers Island ankommen. Ein paar hundsgemeine Gangster dort, hätten sicher Spaß mit seinem "silly place".


----------



## Amelius01 (11. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Von Kunst (egal, wie schlecht sie ist (siehe Gunn's "PG Porn")) [...]



Vor allem wegen Gunn's "PG Porn" frage ich mich, warum alle soo überrascht sind? 

Disney wusste mit wem sie sich eingelassen hatten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Milliarden schweres Unternehmen, wie Disney halt, nichts von den Tweets wusste.


----------

